# What is the best screen protector



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

I just purchased my new prime yesterday should be in tomorrow I was hoping some of the owners can help me out which screen protector to get.

I was look at this one
http://www.amazon.com/Transformer-Touchscreen-Protector-Invisible-Acase/dp/B006QFZ2QA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I should probably make this purchase tonight so my tablet get some protector as soon as possible


----------



## jpp44345 (Jun 20, 2011)

havi007 said:


> I just purchased my new prime yesterday should be in tomorrow I was hoping some of the owners can help me out which screen protector to get.
> 
> I was look at this one
> http://www.amazon.com/Transformer-Touchscreen-Protector-Invisible-Acase/dp/B006QFZ2QA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
> ...


This is the one I have. Very happy with it. Very easy to apply.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0060QHPPQ/ref=oh_o05_s00_i00_details


----------



## Boostin82 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the invisible shield on it. Not a huge fan of it. But it gets the job done. Once I get the time and make the trip out to the mall I'm gonna throw some Ghost Armor on it, and have them install it of course. Only because I'm horrible at it!


----------



## havi007 (Aug 13, 2011)

just to update I ended up buying the one that I linked up on here. Thanks for the replies it just was a little late I had to get one asap. I did not want to have my tablet without a screen protector. It ended up being really easy to put it on and not bad at all. I did not wanted a matte one I hate how the colors just get really nasty and grainy I do not mind light reflecting


----------



## BoyNamedStacy (Jan 14, 2012)

For those who want to get the best screen protector available, go with XO Skins. No orange-peel like with Zagg InvisibleShield's and it's crystal clear


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

Skinomi !! Quality of a zagg for $11 at amazon

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

Rootuser3.0 said:


> Skinomi !! Quality of a zagg for $11 at amazon
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Beware of corners though lol

I love my Skinomi skin and all, but I had to cut every single corner so that it would fit right. The natural bend of the skin doesn't match up with the way the Prime turns and tapers at the edges. Also, don't be silly and refuse to use a heat gun or blow dryer, the skin is far too easily removed if you don't (as in my skin started getting peeled by my minisuit case).


----------



## acdcking12345 (Apr 25, 2012)

But the prime has gorilla glass, and you wont get scratches from just using your finger.

Is it really that easy to scratch the screen?


----------



## Striatum_bdr (Apr 25, 2012)

The best is...none.

Especially if you have a dock and/or a case. You don't keep it in pockets like phones. And on my phone I have a Gorilla glass, and no case.. No need to have a screen protection.


----------



## Jirv311 (Apr 25, 2012)

This is the one I got from BodyGuardz.com. Carbon fiber back and anti-glare screen protector. Had a Zagg for a couple days and it was a disaster. I hated the feel and it looked terrible. The BodyGuardz was incredibly easy to put on too. Not having so much glare when reading a book is nice too.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

acdcking12345 said:


> I loath screen protectors, the best screen protector is care and attention.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


H'o there dokta.

That's true, and I completely agree, but people do have varying circumstances. That's a great policy if you never want to share your tablet or worry about it when you do. And you can't really account for honest accidents as opposed to stupid f*ck ups, so it's just a little bit of security.


----------



## doktaphex (Apr 8, 2012)

I loath screen protectors, the best screen protector is care and attention.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## funkdoobi (May 6, 2012)

http://www.bestskinsever.com/asus-eee-pad-transformer-prime-tf201-skin

i bought the complete tablet/dock package. installed and it's amazing.


----------

